# Cymraeg (Welsh): penblwydd hapus a nos da



## caperucita roja

Hi all!! I read this and thought it was probably welsh... and I know it is not a Welsh-English forum, but maybe I am lucky and there's someone who can speak it!! 

"penblwydd hapus a nos da" 

I think hapus must be happy and also found that nos da is good night, isn't it???  But I don't understand it anyway!!

Thank you for any help if you can, that would be great!!!! 
C.


----------



## Eva Maria

caperucita roja said:


> Hi all!! I read this and thought it was probably welsh... and I know it is not a Welsh-English forum, but maybe I am lucky and there's someone who can speak it!!
> 
> "penblwydd hapus a nos da"
> 
> I think hapus must be happy and also found that nos da is good night, isn't it???  But I don't understand it anyway!!
> 
> Thank you for any help if you can, that would be great!!!!
> C.


 
Caperucita y el lobo,

I'm not Welsh, but look:

- Happy Birthday *Penblwydd Hapus* [“PENblwidh HAPiss”] 

Tu intuición de "hapus" = "happy" ha sido acertada!

No encuentro la frase acompañada de "a nos do", pero sí con:

*-* Penblwydd Hapus i ti

"I ti" = a ti ? (Feliz cumpleaños a ti?)

"A nos do" = a nosotros/vosotros (dos) / a ambos (de nosotros/vosotros) ? (Feliz cumpleaños a nosotros/vosotros dos / a ambos ?)

EM

PS: Así que has cumplido años recientemente y un pretendiente galés te ha felicitado?


----------



## elpoderoso

Nos da is goodnight in Welsh(I'm pretty sure)


----------



## Outsider

"Happy birthday and good night"? Does _a_ mean "and"?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*penblwydd* (n.m.) - end (of) year = birthday (Similar idea to Spanish)
*hapus* (adj. gen.) - happy
*a* (conj.) - and
*nos *(n.f.) - night
*da *(adj. gen.) - good

"Happy Birthday and Goodnight".


----------

